# Training treats



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi all

What do you use as regular training treats? Jess is 6 months now and seems to be bored of fried liver or kidney

Thanks

Paul.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I use liver cake (loads of recipes if you google) or liver chips dried in the oven. I also get a natural jerky from my pet food suppliers. I only ever give really tiny pieces.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

anything soft that they dont take long to eat. u can use cheese, cut up hotdogs, bits of chicken, peanut buter. some.people even use little bits of carrot.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo likes small bits of mature hard cheese (Cheddar if UK!) and she also loves frozen peas! When training I use dog sausage and small bits of dried (microwaved) lambs liver. She also loves salmon so when I cook salmon I take the skin off then let it dry in the oven as it cools. You can also get commercial dried fish and some dogs really lovely strong fish. I struggle to get Flo to take her nose off the ground when outdoor training as she is a real 'scenter' but she'll always ligt her head for 'smelly' fish. Sometimes the trick is to have a selection of different bits so they don't get bored and know what's coming.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Brilliant, thanks everyone, I knew this would be the best place to ask.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf gets bored of the treats very easily so they lose their appeal but cheese works wonders as others have mentioned x


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Liver cake baked! Very popular!


_1 lb (450g) liver (lambs or pigs)
1 lb (450g) granary flour
3 eggs
2 cloves of garlic (optional)
One teaspoon of oil
Dash of milk
Liquidise liver with eggs, milk, oil and garlic in blender. Add to flour and mix. Put into a microwave dish
and cook on full power for about six-ten minutes.
The cake should bounce back when pressed lightly, when cooked.
Cut the ca_ke into slices and freeze. Take out of freezer when required.


----------



## breebella10 (Jan 10, 2011)

this is such GREAT info Bree Bella has been a real challenge I will try the cheese and the PB thanks so much the more I read the more I know


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

also always teain when they are hungry so not after a meal.


----------

